# You're Banned



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I remember this thread being active a while ago but it seems to have disappeared now, so I thought I'd start a new one.

The title says it all really; give a reason for banning the person above you.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having Batista and Punk in your sig.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for your location being Melina's bedroom.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for advertising Victoria in WWE.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not understanding I'm advertising Victoria in WWE in my BTB thread.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Errrrm banned for having Batista in your avatar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for thinking that Mickie is better than Kelly :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a fan of the worst female wrestler in the company right now, Kelly Kelly.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for no fucking reason.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

EDIT: WWF - Banned for living in Florida.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned because thinking that the number 3 is a good substitute for the letter E.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for being a mod without a mod bar. :hmm:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because you have more credits than me.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not having a pic of Punk w/ the title.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned because BILLY MAYS says so.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because Billy Mays sucks.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for being obsessed with Mickie James.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned coz I feel like it.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Banned because you like Kanye West.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a HHH avy.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a fan of Trashley


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Banned for not having a penis.:argh:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Banned for being on The Island.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Banned because Groucho Marx is better than Billie Mays.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for being a cock.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Banned for not knowing Vince is the one who likes cocks.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for lack of gold bar. :sad:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Banned because Hercules overcame Cerberus.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Banned for mentioning Hercules, and being from Tennessee. Which is not a good thing, bad times bad times.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for being a KFC & Obama hater.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Actually, I can't argue the part about Tennessee so you shall be spared.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not banning and not giving a reason for banning.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for not banning and not giving a reason for banning


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Banned for not posting any videos or pictures of Mickie James in a skirt.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Banned for being a WWE Jobber.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not having a Kelly sig 

-EDIT-

Banned because i have never seen you post here before.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

*Edit:* Banned for being quicker than me goddammit.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being too slow ;D


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned because Melina > Mickie


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

:lmao

Banned for putting Melina > Mickie and spelling banned wrong


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Banned because the women in your sig are wearing too much clothing.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

I fixed it.  

Banned for being a forum member longer than me.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Banned because the chick on the left kinda looks like a dude.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for having a cool username.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not having The Leafs in your Sig


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having an overrated diva in your username.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for the transvestites in your signature.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Banned for having a BTB.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

banned for joining in 2007.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having the same username as 1000 other people on the forum


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having 3,830 posts.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for refusing to reveal the link to your sister's MySpace.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for changing your username from VaderFat to BoxxyFat.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Changing your name to Alexis Laree and then going back to Hannah Laree


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for having the name of the most overrated female wrestler ever in your username ;D


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned because i'm bored.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because you always seem to be bored lol


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for the observation that Reid always seems to be bored.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> Banned for having the name of the most overrated female wrestler ever in your username ;D


I dont see Mickie anywhere in my username :side: Yea i went there 


Banned for Posting above me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for repping me about my sister.

Edit- Banned because i just died in the game i'm playing.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Banned for quoting Rocky Balboa.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for not quoting Rocky Balboa.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not buying your own membership. 

..i'm aware i didn't either :argh:


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for not giving me creds in a while.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having Boxxy in your username, with no picture of Boxxy anywhere


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

banned for having a chick that used to be a boy in your sig.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a fan of Triple H.



> Banned for not giving me creds in a while.


Check again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not being a fan of The Great Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Banned for being a fan of women's wrestling.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for hating on the Knockouts wrestling


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having 2 people ive never heard of in your sig.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for not knowing who DJ Baby Anne and Jen Lasher are.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being online.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for using a sig of Keeley.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for not using a Keeley sig.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not using a Jennifer Ellison sig instead


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being in Melina's bedroom.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned because you weren't at the zoo today.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because you missed Karaoke night.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned because your're with Alex Shelley :side:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because you're a mothercanucker.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for a Jerry Lawler reference from a Hollywood Rock promo in Canada in 2003.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not liking the same music as i do :side:


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't think being banned is a good enough punishment for the garbage music you listen to.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not Turning Your Swag on :side:


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for spelling Extreme wrong. X in front doesn't make you look cool.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having a pic of a album i don't have.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned because of frequent bad spelling. 



Postage said:


> Banned for spelling Extreme wrong. X in front doesn't make you look cool.


One of the many reasons XPW wasn't cool.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for thinking Melina > Mickie when you got it the wrong way round


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having too many damn credits. :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for not having enough credits.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because Kanye only had like two good songs worth downloading.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

banned 'cause you're 1 of the 2 million females watching Raw on monday


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because you offer nudes but don't state a price


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for thinking Trish is overrated


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being here slightly longer than me.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for not banning Stratus for the Trashley Massaro sig instead.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because i used Trashley in the other thread


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Banned for having a palindrome for a first name.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not having a gold bar


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for having a Jeffrey Nero Hardy theme.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for banning me


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for talking to me too little :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for making me this banner. ******.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because the chick in your sig looks like a very masculine guy


Edit; Banned for posting before me


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for banning so many people in this thread.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for liking Jeff Hardy.

edit- banned because the servers took to long to put what i posted.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for liking Jeff Hardy


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Sup? .


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for liking Pandas


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

THE FUCKS WRONG WITH THAT?

And I love 'em, not like.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being new.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Banned for not banning anybody


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL at the servers

Banned because i feel like it


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned cause of the servers.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for saying people are banned, when they're clearly not.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a smartass


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for saying i'm banned when i'm clearly not.

edit- banned for not being a smart ass.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for being a stupidass... :/

*Edit:* Banned for appearing out of thin air. 8*D


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being a rep whore


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bant for posting in TTT.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for not having an Avatar


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for having disgusting mickey flop her pepperoni tits around in your sig.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for bashing Mickie James


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for banning.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for banning someone for banning? :argh:


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for banning for banning a banned banner.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having the word 'ban' lots of times in your post


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

rKo said:


> Banned for having the word 'ban' lots of times in your post


Banned for being the lucky one to get your username.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for only having 136 posts.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being ranked 3rd in the BTB mega standings for May 2009


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Banned for being jealous.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a jobber.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for bagging mah boy.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Banned for playing EWR.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not playing EWR.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Banned for only having two matches on your GAB card.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for having Triple H in your avatar


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

Banned for being you.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being from UK


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Banned for having Ashley/Candice/Kelly in your sigs

That was easy :side:


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

banned for having a dumb username


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I have to.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Batista and Punk being in the same banner.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because your reason for banning me doesn't make sense.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that i dont like Batista and Punk.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for having quite possibly the worst taste in wrestling/divas on the planet.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being Australian.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned because this my first time posting in this section in my 4 years being on this forum


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned because IDRC.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for not having the Billy Mays theme anymore.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for remembering that was me. 8*D


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned because Billy Mays owns


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Banned because I liked your old theme better.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for ruining the message I was going to post, which is to say that I was going to say that RCW is banned for never appearing in this section, as we could use more members in here as awesome as he is.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Your banned for a reason later to be named.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for Pyro saying you're cool. If Pyro calls you awesome, you must be, considering he hates just about everything. 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Think of something good. 

Banned for being blessed with the ability to enjoy a PG era WWE.

EDIT ~ I have no idea if that applies to you, actually, that was again intended for RCW, so let's go with this...

Banned for being from Florida and not being retired. 8*D


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for not being a CM Punk mark but will be with the mic time he is and will be getting in due time


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for not including the weird stalker Tom Cruise and pissing Fonze in your banner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Banned for not being a CM Punk mark but will be with the mic time he is and will be getting in due time


Believe me, I'm genuinely trying. It's difficult, because I don't get excited when I see him. I wanted Kennedy to be in his position, but I had to throw him away from being a failure and I'm trying to fill the void. It's not easy, but it's being made easier with him owning Jeff Hardy.

Banned for posting above me....as I have no idea who I'll be under by the time this is done.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for not tying your shoes.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having a pink banner.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™;7363570 said:


> Believe me, I'm genuinely trying. It's difficult, because I don't get excited when I see him. I wanted Kennedy to be in his position, but I had to throw him away from being a failure and I'm trying to fill the void. It's not easy, but it's being made easier with him owning Jeff Hardy.
> 
> Banned for posting above me....as I have no idea who I'll be under by the time this is done.


Yeah the Jeff SL is part of why I won't be shocked if u become a CM Punk mark, lol. 

Banned for having your name be WWF instead of WWE.

Edit: Banned for posting quicker than me


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for not posting in T4. 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not being Australian.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, I hope I do become one. I want to be attached to somebody who doesn't embarass me every 5 god damn seconds like that moron. That....awesome, injury prone, failure of a moron. Son of a bitch, what a career wasted. :no: :no: :no: 

You know, I've actually been in the same room as Punk. Never met the dude, but he came to the theatre for a WM 23 conference. Carlito was also there, as was....the murderer.

At least I have Jericho and Christian, although I don't mark for them to that high a degree either. Plus I don't know if Christian will ever be world champion, but it fills a small part of the void.

Banned for having such a poorly made banner.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being a lifetime member.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> Well, I hope I do become one. I want to be attached to somebody who doesn't embarass me every 5 god damn seconds like that moron. That....awesome, injury prone, failure of a moron. Son of a bitch, what a career wasted. :no: :no: :no:
> 
> You know, I've actually been in the same room as Punk. Never met the dude, but he came to the theatre for a WM 23 conference. Carlito was also there, as was....the murderer.
> 
> ...


Yeah the beauty for being a Punk mark the guy don't get hurt, don't fail drug test and has spended basically his whole WWE career winning titles. So yeah you'd def pick the right guy to mark for. 

Banned for not having a HHH theme to go with your username


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Yeah the beauty for being a Punk mark the guy don't get hurt, don't fail drug test and has spended basically his whole WWE career winning titles. So yeah you'd def pick the right guy to mark for.
> 
> Banned for not having a HHH theme to go with your username


With my luck, if I started to mark for Punk, they'd immediately erase his title history and he'd start jobbing. It's like the WWE is deliberately trying to piss me off, whatever I think is the wrong decision seems to be what the WWE does now.

I'm not used to failure, my favourite wrestlers list is a who's who of the most successful people in the industry. Austin, Angle, Undertaker, Edge (before he started sucking), Cena, up until Kennedy everybody I picked out became a champion. I pick winners. He used to be a winner, except before he could really become a genuine winner, he started to become a loser, so he was only partially there and that's not good enough. 

Anyway I'm trying, but I don't think I can force myself to like him, otherwise I'd like everyone and I'd be happy like I used to.

Banned for not listening to the same song as I am right now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being a Kennedy mark.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> With my luck, if I started to mark for Punk, they'd immediately erase his title history and he'd start jobbing. It's like the WWE is deliberately trying to piss me off, whatever I think is the wrong decision seems to be what the WWE does now.
> 
> I'm not used to failure, my favourite wrestlers list is a who's who of the most successful people in the industry. Austin, Angle, Undertaker, Edge (before he started sucking), Cena, up until Kennedy everybody I picked out became a champion. I pick winners. He used to be a winner, except before he could really become a genuine winner, he started to become a loser, so he was only partially there and that's not good enough.
> 
> ...


Lol well luckily for Punk his career has already been more successful then a lot of guys could dream for so we will see. 

Banned for not quoting a different Rocky movie.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm not a Kennedy mark.

Banned for having a quote in their sig. Hypocritical I know, but mine is from Lewis Black, the most awesome person to walk the face of this Earth....now that Carlin's dead. 

EDIT ~ Banned for taking the job I used to have. 

Though I don't think I'd take it back, it's good to be free.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Banned for editing.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

BANNED BECAUSE YOU DON'T LIKE PANDAS.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for having a real panda in your sig instead of sexual harassment panda


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned cos you posted before me while I was waiting sixty seconds and stuffs.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Banned because Stone Cold said so.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned because i thought the nWo sucked


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Banned for taking mickies boobs from your sig 8*D


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for baking cookies and knitting sweaters...yo


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned because I can't think of a reason to ban you.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having a more original sig/avy combo than me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for having phenomenal spelt wrong in his sig.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for pointing that out, now I have to change my sig.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

:lmao 

Banned for me making me almost spit out my drink with that being pointed out.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for spitting out your drink.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for actually going through with the sig change.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Banned for being a Punk mark


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having an out-of-date banner. Jericho is a _9 time_ IC champ now


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Banned for flawing my sig. (his other finger is chopped off :side


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

And it looks like he's screaming in pain about it too  

Banned for not having your username be CM Punk sxe instead


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being a mod, and me not being one.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned 4 wanting to be a mod.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having pretty much the best Morrison banner I've ever seen.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I love it

Banned for not being around when I surrounded by a Steelers fan and a Browns fan in the dislike thread, lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that the Browns own. And for having too much Punk in his sig


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Banned for liking the Browns.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for posting exactly what I was going to say.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned for having a hulluva post count.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Recess! I used to love that show, lol. 

Banned for making my amount of credits look like nothing.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for being online so damn much, lol. I go to sleep, you're online, I wake up, you're online, I go to work, you're online. IT NEVER ENDS!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having a number in your name.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for not having a number in your's.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

It's cause unlike a lot of people I get to work at home (music producer, lol) 

Banned for noticing I'm online a lot


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being a moderator.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for having that sig for a very long time now.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for trademarking your name.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for joining the forums a year before me


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for being unknown to me


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having a username that's similar to CBR.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for probably being a better guitarist then me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned because you're probably better then me.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for being better then by default since I don't play it, lol.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

Banned for not playing guitar


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having guitar play in your avy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for too much Punk in your sig


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for not liking it


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* Banned for reasons ; 


 That godawful username
 That offending text in your sig p)
 TOO MUCH PUNK

 Ban hammar? :argh: *


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

banned for having an ugly sig an avatar


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* DONT BE JEALOUS MANNNN

Banned for making a to-do list in your sig  *


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for not doing my banner request in the GFX Sextion.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

It's a reminder dammit; banned for hatin' on the to-do list


----------



## BEE (Dec 6, 2007)

* i need to make one, i keep forgetting :side:

banned for not changing back to "hawt es" *


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

in good time ~_~

banned for living in the place I call paradise.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned because I don't want to see what the bottoms of your shoes look like.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having green rep.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned because you didn't pay for your own membership.


----------



## boshalladay (Feb 15, 2009)

Banned because Finlay looks obese in your signature.

Edit: And banned for your avatar and signature contradicting each other. You like Christian, yet like him getting whooped over the head with a shillelagh by Finlay.


----------



## Burkarl (May 19, 2009)

^^ Banned for not posting a minimum of 1 post per day


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for wanting Cena to miss out one week which would make the show even shitter than it already is.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having rko as a username.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for posting above me.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

banned for being back.

From where might i add?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for not knowing where i have been.

To be honest i was just gone of here for three months and came back the other day.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having an awesome gif in ur sig


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for being promoted.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for actually being banned before.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having a awesome Morrison sig


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having the best TNA wrestler ever in your sig and avy.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for making me come up with yet another reason to ban you.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

banned for having an annoying avatar


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for making the piece of shit in my sig. 8*D


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

banned for telling the forum that I am the one who made that piece of shit in your sig 8*D


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for the overuse of hot half-breed Asians.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for having a sig that's over the limits.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

banned for liking linkin park


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

banned for baking cookies and knitting sweaters, yo


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having a confused-looking guy in your sig.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for being the antagonist.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for posting quicker than me.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for posting too slow.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

banned for having an action that could send you to jail in his sig


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having a big (yet nice) ass in your sig.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for having Orton get owned in your sig.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I like em both but when it comes down to it gotta stick with the game *shrugs*

Banned for having the funniest avatar ever.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for taking HHH over Orton.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being an antagonist.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Banned for using a word I don't know.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for not knowing a simple word.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being from Stafforshire

EDIT - damn im confused now WTF


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being from Australlia.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being English.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for having the abbreviations 'kok' as your username.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having HBK in your username.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being owned by The Rock at his concert in 2003. :side:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for recreating this thread.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

urban dictionary said:


> The Flanny is the term for a womans vagina that is a bit flappy


Banned for being a floppy vagina.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for using an urban dictionary


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Banned for having such a unique username

/jealous


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I have no reason to ban you.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having a btb.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not having a BTB.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for eliminating me in the WF Royal Rumble.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not eliminating anyone in the WF Royal Rumble.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for joining this forum before me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a bad combo of Punk and Orton in the same sig  if it would have been a couple years ago, i would have mentioned Morrison too but i became a fan of him


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hey at least Orton is getting fucked up in the gif (shrugs) 

Banned for not using the Mickie theme anymore.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Banned for being a WWE section whore.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for the text SCUM in your usertitle.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having an Overrated wrestler in your avy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Likewise.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having a Chris Jericho avy with a certain somebodies world title


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that Chris Jericho is a 5 time holder of said title and thus has more right to it than CM Punk who's only held it twice.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for not realizing that Punk's current reign will last longer than Jericho's last two reign's combined.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that no matter what Punk accomplishes, it'll never be big enough to match up to being the only man to EVER defeat Stone Cold Steve Austin and The Rock in the same night, 2 of the 3 biggest draws in American wrestling history, thus unifying the WWE and WCW titles.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for using Jericho's whored out accomplishment


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's the biggest accomplishment ever. ~_~

Banned for liking Punk more than Jericho.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hey if I was him I'd say that shit everyday of my life. 

Banned for not getting a new favorite wrestler with Kennedy gone. Jump to the Punk side!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm trying. I'm still bitter that they released him. In all likelyhood, I'll never enjoy the WWE again or forgive them for it.

I don't even really give a fuck that he's gone, I just wanted one world title reign before he left so I could say he wasn't a failure. I refuse to endorse a failure, so he's gone from my list, but I'm still bitter/angry/discontented. 

I don't think I'll ever be a Punk fan. I can't force it. He's incredibly talented, I just do not care at all that he is in WWE, in wrestling, breathes, etc. There's a lot of people I can say that for though. Maybe I will be a fan, but he'll have to do something that actually intrigues me. He's certainly not a replacement for Kennedy or good enough to be.

Banned for not being outraged that Kennedy never won a world title.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

You admitting that Punk got skills is good enough. I can't be outraged Kennedy never got a title run because it wasn't WWE's fault. In reality it wasn't even his fault (him getting hurt) it's just the way the cookie crumbled. 

Banned for being too negative about WWE


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd have been happy with the WWE if he got his title reign. That's all I asked for. If he got released once it was over you'd never hear another bad comment from me, that's all I wanted. It doesn't help that he gets screwed and worthless garbage like Jeff Hardy gets everything handed to him. No skill, no good qualities, nothing. He embodies everything I hate about the WWE.

I'm negative because all other performers in the WWE are worthless and boring. They need people who can entertain, they don't have it now. I'm an extremely hateful, angry person if you haven't guessed. 

Banned for liking Morrison.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I've noticed that a lil bit...lol

Banned for having damn near twice the post count I have despite only being here a year more than me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for not knowing I have so many posts beause I used to post in this section all the time when post count here was still turned on.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Well that explains a lot. 

Banned for not liking my favorite genre of music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for liking your favourite genre of music. 

Listen to mine, a worthy switch.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I actually listen to damn near everything. Rock, Metal, Rap, RNB, etc. I can't just listen to just one genre all the time gets boring. 

Banned for not liking sports.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Banned because CM Punk promotes a drug free life and yet drinks Pepsi which contains caffeine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I see. 

Well, if you like Metal, listen to this.

http://www.imeem.com/danadode69/music/V76L0iT8/devin-townsend-sinner/

The best cover song of all time. Original is nothing special, this is.

I can listen to one genre all the time, because that's all I like. Seems like our attitudes carry over into wrestling too. You like everything, and I like 2 people in the company at MOST.

Banned for not being a paid member.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That's just a technicality, lol. 

Banned for being Hotdiggity11 instead of Hotgiggity11 (Family guy reference)

Edit: Yeah pretty much, lol I don't like taming myself to one thing or person because if that fails I'm fucked.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> That's just a technicality, lol.
> 
> Banned for being Hotdiggity11 instead of Hotgiggity11 (Family guy reference)
> 
> Edit: Yeah pretty much, lol I don't like taming myself to one thing or person because if that fails I'm fucked.


I don't either but I have to. You seem to be able to put up with everything, which is a gift. I don't have that ability. 

What I wouldn't give to like more, but everything is just so.....bad. I can't even stop watching it even after I try to because I've been exposed to it for so long, so that makes everything even worse.

Banned for being happy with the WWE product.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Thats cause I look for the positive in even bad situations. Therefore lowering the chances of being disappointed or pissed off. Way I came up I guess. 

Banned for not being happy with WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, good for you. I don't find a positive to any bad situation, I only think in terms of black and white. 

I also think nothing in the WWE matters except world titles, so if a guy I hate gets one and a guy I like doesn't, I immediately tune out anything else because nothing else is important.

Banned for being happy with wrestling when the WWE champion is among the worst wrestlers of all time.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I care for every aspect from main event, midcard, etc. 

Banned for hating Randy Orton.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for liking an uncharismatic, droning, monotone mic worker with mediocre at best in ring ability and no chemistry whatsoever with Triple H, who anyone should be able to work with. 

Not sure why he has a fan, tbh. *A* fan. How anyone could be even slightly entertained by him boggles my mind. I can at least understand why somebody would like most wrestlers in the WWE.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for having the same opinion as me on Randy Orton (couldn't think of anything).


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hey people like what they like, lol. I'm way more of a Taker, Punk, HBK, HHH fan anyways, but yeah I'm a Orton mark. 

Banned for having the same opinion as Pyro


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Hey people like what they like, lol. I'm way more of a Taker, Punk, HBK, HHH fan anyways, but yeah I'm a Orton mark.
> 
> Banned for having the same opinion as Pyro


Yeah, people like what they like, but jeez, there's got to be a line. I can understand why you would like those people. They have qualities. Orton is literally good at NO aspect of wrestling, and that's a completely unbiased opinion, because I can admit people I hate have some qualities. I can understand why somebody would like Jeff Hardy, if they're into risk taking, flying wrestling. I'm not, but at least he has that. Orton doesn't have a thing going for him. He's dull, they had to go to unbelievable lengths for a long time to get him over because everybody rejected him when they tried shoving him down the fans throats, his wrestling style has no originality, he rarely ever has a good match, every time they put the belt on him a TON of people switch Raw off the following week, documented by ratings. He's just awful, he's in probably the top 10 worst wrestlers in the entire company, and he's the centrepiece, just because he has a last name and Vince McMahon likes his look. And you wonder why outsiders look down on wrestling fans, Randy Orton is why. He represents everything wrong with professional wrestling. Everything.

Banned for posting above me.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for posting the same opinions about the same things every single night.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having a avy that creeps me out a bit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

BoxxyFat™ said:


> Banned for posting the same opinions about the same things every single night.


There's not that much to talk about here.

Banned for not knowing the exact amount of Blu Ray movies I own.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for posting too much in this thread


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned and that's the bottom line - WHAT? - 'coz TKOW said so!


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

banned for being lame


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned because I still don't wanna see what the bottom of your shoe looks like.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that didn't kinda hurt, it hurt a lot. :side:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for probably never seeing one of your favorite former wrestlers (Kennedy) best matches ever come against one of my favorites (CM Punk) in OVW


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I had it on view once. I skipped to the end to see the ending first. Punk won, so I decided it wasn't worth it.

That match wouldn't give me a good memory, it's an analogy of their careers to me. Punk is a jobber and Kennedy is at main event status, Kennedy gets injured, Punk steals his push and then Kennedy gets released. It's a shame. 

Punk may be the better all arounder with his in ring skills, but he's nowhere near as charismatic, as good on the mic or as entertaining as Kennedy is. I want him back. I'll bet 10 to 1 it never happens.

Banned for not knowing I'm watching my Futurama DVD's again.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

lol was a very good match though they worked very well together. Also had a entertaining promo together in OVW as well. Futurama is pretty cool, no where near as funny as family guy but still pretty funny. Mostly due to Bender. 

Banned for not watching the Punk/Kennedy match just because Kennedy got Punk'd (OVW catchphrase CM Punk used to use)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't care how good it was, I don't need to be reminded any more that Punk is Kennedy's replacement, which is all it would do. It's extremely unpleasant. 

No show is a superior or equal to Family Guy, but Futurama was better than The Simpsons. 

Banned for having a favourite wrestler who wins all his titles based on the misfortunes of other people.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Eh the whole Punk winning based off misfortune's thing I don't buy into that much because its like anything else in life which is stepping up when opportunity calls. Austin getting to feud with Bret after HBK/Bret 2 wasn't going to happen, Edge ending up becoming the biggest heel because of the whole Lita, Matt deal, can use some sports ones too like Tom Brady becoming one of the best QB's of all time after Drew went down. It happens, and isn't really an asterisk or anything like that. Punk and Kennedy have always had different career paths and if everything went as planned for Kennedy Punk would probably still be a star like he is now just due to the fact that Vince seems to like him a lot. 

Banned for the quote in your sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't think so. Punk was an absolute nobody until all the suspensions happened, then he started winning all these titles immediately after. That's no coincidence.

At least he has some talent to handle a push, but he's really not special. Not to me anyway. But that's the way it is with anyone the WWE pushes, they all either suck horribly or just don't offer much. 

Banned for not knowing I'm going for a walk now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for going on a walk.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for having a.....distracting avatar. :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having an awesome avatar


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having not having rKo in all capital letters in your username.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for that post having an error in it.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for requesting a gif that was going to be my 2nd choice.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for knowing the gif has more significant meaning to me than it does to you.

I enjoy seeing wrestlers with no charisma beaten up, ha ha! ~________~


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hey the fact that Punk will be in sig or avy doing damage is good enough for me no matter what the reason is. 

Banned for having a quote in your sig that makes fun of Manny. (Even though its funny.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Hey the fact that Punk will be in sig or avy doing damage is good enough for me no matter what the reason is.
> 
> Banned for having a quote in your sig that makes fun of Manny. (Even though its funny.)


And you can bet he'll be there again. The complete turn is coming soon, and the victim is going to be a horrid, drug addicted nimrod who I've despised more than anyone in wrestling for over 10 years.

Banned for finding my quote funny, even though that's a good thing. If I had a drink during that, I'd have spit it out. Conan's future bit is always funny, but that one got me more than any other tonight.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Good good the more Punk the better  Speaking of Jeff tho if you didn't already see it I'm gonna assume you got (or are gonna get) a kick out of the Vince/Jeff segment with Vince speaking down on him. 

Banned because of what you put in your location.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I saw it. I saw the Punk one too. 

Sadly, the bad feeling I'm getting is with Vince saying he doesn't want Jeff representing the company, it's going to happen. I hope not.

Vince speaking down on Hardy was good, but it's a lie, which saddens me. Can't believe a talentless fuck like him won the greatest title of all time. Disgusts me.

Banned for not knowing that's from Conan. I always copy funny locations said on that show. It's dealing with that Mark Sanford guy that had an affair with an Argentinian mistress.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I just marked for it because the idea of a Punk/Vince alliance is looking pretty likely which will be one of my favorite things ever if it happens. 

Banned for being WF's biggest Jeff Hardy hater of all time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm proud of that title. 

Even in my "tolerant" days, when I was happy with the product (god I miss those days) Jeff was one of the ones that rubbed me in completely the wrong way. Could never stand the man. Not even a brief period of liking him for any reason.

Banned for not being a Jeff Hardy hater. All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Eh I've always liked Jeff since the Hardy Boys days. Guess I have a soft spot for him. 

Banned for having the best avatar you've ever had since being on this forum (unless you had a HHH, HBK or Punk avatar at some other point)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't like Triple H, I don't like HBK enough to promote him, and Punk is nothing special to me. He's simply getting to beat up the evils of wrestling, and I have to support that. So no, I haven't. This isn't my best avatar ever though. Gotta be one of JBL with the world title. 

Banned for promoting the talentless hack in your banner.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

There's no such thing as talentless in the palace of wisdom. 

Banned for not being a HBK mark.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's no such thing as charisma in the palace of wisdom, either. That's why Morrison has been in the WWE since 2002 and accomplished nothing. If he had any charisma, ANY charisma, he would be the top star in the WWE right now.

Banned for knowing that while I "mark" for Shawn Michaels in the ring, I can't be a "mark" for him in general, because of his average, bland lack of promo skills.

I should mark for him considering he's a born again Christian though. MAJOR points to him for that, I can relate.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

We differ on his mic skills obviously since I think he's amazing on the mic. He is my all time favorite wrestler period. 

Banned for using DTA with Punk considering the irony in that (Austin the beer drinker, CM Punk the straight edge guy, lol)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> We differ on his mic skills obviously since I think he's amazing on the mic. He is my all time favorite wrestler period.
> 
> Banned for using DTA with Punk considering the irony in that (Austin the beer drinker, CM Punk the straight edge guy, lol)


Not me. I've always thought his mic skills were bland, and his level of charisma severely overrated. He's got a pretty good amount but it doesn't transfer over to promos. He's not as bad as Jeff or Rey or Morrison but he's more like an awful version of an amazing mic worker, which would balance out to being average.

Banned for not knowing I didn't even think about Austin being a drinker but it is ironic.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having Morrison getting owned in your avy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for not enjoying it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for not liking Morrison.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for not knowing I'd like Morrison if he knew how to do anything right outside of in ring work. He's one of the most pathetic _entertainers_ I've ever seen. Probably why he's been in the WWE for 7 years and has never recieved anything but silence.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for me agreeing with you. Dude sucks on the mic.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for having a quote form Andy Richter in your sig. I've got to say, the ones he said were good. Conan's were shit, though.

*Edit:* DICK. Banned for wanting to break someone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for agreeing with me. Just awful, and people like the fuck. People here anyway. 

Sad, entertainment skills are completely ignored. All they want is wrestling, probably why the IWC hates anyone with good mic skills unless it's Jericho.

EDIT ~ Banned for posting above me.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned having Conan in your sig.

Also if the iwc liked entertainment, then half of them wouldn't have Orton sigs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Banned for agreeing with me again.

Both of them are pathetic. In fact, most wrestlers in the WWE suck. Jericho and Christian are bright spots, but I don't watch ECW, so... for Christian.

Taker needs to come back as Big Evil, the Red Devil. That will solve everything. Man, that character OWNED. I was just reminded of that one by a Taker ABA thread.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for suggesting Taker should have the "Big Evil" gimmick again. I hated that gimmick. Right down to the Limp Bizkit entrance theme.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That wasn't Big Evil. That was the early face ABA Undertaker. Big Evil was the one that slammed chairs into people's throats and wore this:



And his entrance theme wasn't Limp Bizkit, it was this:






Aka the best theme of all time.

Banned for joining in February 08.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I like your avatar.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having such a funny gif sig


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being a Triple H fan.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for being Cute Kip's stylist


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

It's Good Pay.

Banned for being a Moderator.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for your name rhyming with fanny


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for a generic username.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Banned for the use of a Zeppelin outside the context of Led Zeppelin in your sig.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for jobbing to has-beens and never-wases since 2007


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having more post then me.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Banned for having to break me.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Banned for not having a Roxxi gif as sig


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a WWE jobber.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

banned for having a cm punk banner


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned 4 hating Punk so much.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Banned for increasing WF's ratings with the Mark Henry gif


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having four blog entries.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I found this thread on the third page.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being english.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I'm British, not English.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned because I can


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for a being a Suns fan.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for not realizing that's a punishment in itself right now, lol.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for liking CM Punk.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

banned for having a dumb avatar


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having a lack of a usertitle.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I'm distraught that Edge is supposedly going to be out for a year.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah that blows hard  

Banned for not having CM Punk in the middle of that banner in ur sig.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for not realising that in my BTB, Punk has yet to reach the main event but will get the proper push.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for not putting Punk in the main event automatically in your BTB, lol.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for no reason at all.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being from Staffordshire.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2008)

Banned for having an awesome wrestler as your avatar


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for using an email for a username.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2008)

Well that's a big mistake on my part. For that, you're banned for mentioning it.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because I fucking said so.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for being an honest man.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for living in close proximity to the Cardinals.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hey the Cards are actually solid now despite me not being a fan. Now for the rest of the teams in AZ well thats a different story at the moment...

Banned for your sig having a quote from someone who doesn't know what they are talking about apparently.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for not having Jeff Hardy in his Punk gif. I want to see one of his dumb facial expressions.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao The guy's pretty retarded in all honesty. I burned him pretty hard in that thread.

Banned for having better sigs than everyone.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for wanting to get inside people's heads


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having a dude look like he's going to get his brains blew out in your avy.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a mod.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for having two images in his sig.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for being a Godly gif maker.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for living in Alissa Flashes Bedroom.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for having a GIF of an unemployed bum in your sig. :side: I like him really :sad:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being an honest man :side:


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

band because im jealous of your sig


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for a generic username.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for not utilizing your premium features.


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for not responding to Cat's rant on you.

:side:


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

banned for being a tna fan


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having a long username


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for changing your username


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Banned for having a minute amount of creds.



Cerbs said:


> Banned for not utilizing your premium features.


Patience, my son. 8*D


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Banned for having a shit load of creds


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for creating the sound of madness.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for posting before me. Seriously Fuck You .


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for using foul language. :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because I am bored


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for telling Donny he's out of his element.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

banned for liking my user name. seriously it owns


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for red repping a while back, it's still in the usercp. 

:side: Nothing goes unnoticed :side:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for needing a username that reminds you how to count.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

TNAfan123 said:


> Banned for red repping a while back, it's still in the usercp.
> 
> :side: Nothing goes unnoticed :side:


did i really red rep you? oh i guess its because your a tna fan this like worshipping the devil in my book.


edit: cerbs banned for making me laugh


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Banned for breaking the trend of the thread.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

banned for noticing that i did that


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for living about 2 hours from me.


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

banned for knowing the amount of time i live from you


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for joining this year.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for not joining last year.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for not joining in 2006


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

banned for defending me


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being a Macho Man Fan.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for living in the same country as me


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for being Joey Styles' punching bag.


EDIT: Banned for not forking up the other $5 for Gold.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because WWE_Goldust just got banned so I ban you too


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

banned because i dont know who ur talking about


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Seriously, who the fuck is WWE_Goldust?  


Banned for Working Dark Matches.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for not knowing who WWE_Goldust is.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Banned for the dog not getting a treat.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for being a Obsequious Gelatinous Hypocritical Drone.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for creating Forumania.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for not liking it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for doing the nasty.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for marking for Gail Kim


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having a picture of Maria's tongue sticking out


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having a BTB.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for liking Brutus Magnus


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for not liking Gail Kim.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for being in Alissa Flash's bedroom.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having a Lance Storm avy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having Punk in your sig


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being Canadian.
I'm Canadian too so dont think I'm a Canadian hater


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for Being a huge Edge Mark.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for being Joey Styles punching bag.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao I banned him for that earlier. 

Banned for stealing my shit.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for not knowing I didn't see it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for Marking 4 Punk Since 2005 :side:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having a beautiful request.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for having a new blog.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for being serious.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for _not_ being serious


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for joining in 08.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for having a bad pun in your sig.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having hitman in your username.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Banned for having Jeff Hardy appear in an otherwise good Punk gif


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for a TNA signature.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for being an Honest Man.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for liking Brutus Magnus.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for copying what i said earlier


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having a Maria theme going on.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Banned for no longer having the awesome British Handshake sig.


----------



## kidr0x (Jul 20, 2009)

banned for posting too much!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Bannrd for having an 0 in your name instead of an o.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being from Staffordshire.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for bringing the Era Of Darkness


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having a weak man on your sig :side:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for posting your first Raw.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Banned for having a picture of Edge without that godly beard he had last year


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Banned for not smelling The Rock's cooking.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Banned for being a drone.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for only working dark matches


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being a premium member.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

Banned for hating on premiums. :side:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for a signature of an actor who plays the same role in every film he's in.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for (Finally) posting Raw.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for not having Chris Jericho in your sig.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being in Mickie James land. Where exactly is that on the map


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being from Edge country.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for joining here in 2004.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for being Rated R.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for posting in TTT.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Banned for thinking I still post in TTT.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being from BC.

Actually I said that because thats what your rep message thing is "Alim posts in Tell The Truth".


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a mothercanucker.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for being an honest man.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for having an arousing sig and avy.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being a forum lurker.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for being a splitting image of the poster Rated-R™.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for doing the nasty with Fallen Angel.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Banned for being a fan of a wrestler who's wimped out of being "The One True God" Jericho's tag partner with an injury.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for having four blog entries.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for being post #497 in this thread.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because ROOMERS is my new favourite word.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

banned for bullying people because they can't spell. Bad man.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Banned for having Charlie Brooker in your sig


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

banned for posting above me.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned for being from Cali.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for not being cool enough.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having a HHH-esque Username.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for being a Kelly Kelly mark.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Banned for thinking that a Maryse gif and a Rocky Balboa quote work well together.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being a former mod.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for banning ADR.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Banned for being named after a Greek mythological creature


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having a user name that contradicts itself. 

Stone Cold drank alcohol last time I checked


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for having to check if Stone Cold drinks beer


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having more post then i do.


----------



## Murphy™ (Dec 25, 2008)

Banned for having all of those points!


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for asking for staff


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having Jeff Hardy as one of your favs on Smackdown. Where is Chris Jericho?!?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for having SCJ make your avy.


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for making up a fake country (Edge Country?) + For 1 2 up from here, Jeff Hardy better than Chris Jericho,


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for thinking Jeff Hardy is better than Chris Jericho :lmao


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for joining two years ago (He ain't but i like Jeff Hardy's techniques more than Chris Jericho's!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Banned for having a Cena avi.


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for having 2 blog entries :lmao:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned because I fail to see why that is funny


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

banned cause i agree.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned because my Vcredit cock is bigger than your's.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Banned for having a Pizza in your sig.


----------



## eliran669 (Nov 27, 2006)

Banned for smoking mushrooms


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for having 7 posts in 3 years.


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for moaning so much


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having a Cena avatar.


----------



## the_hoff (Jul 13, 2009)

Banned for having pepperoni on your pizza


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for your name being the hoff, :lmao:


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Banned for having both Jeff Hardy & CM Punk as faves.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for testing positive.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Banned for signature making no sence, and calling sex "the nasty".


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for spelling "sense" wrong.


----------



## Josie (Jul 18, 2009)

banned for being in "Edge Country"


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

banned for having cena as your avatar


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for saying in your signature "Macho Man" :lmao


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

banned for the terrible fake name of your location


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for working dark matches.


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for being addicted to Edge (Country?)


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

banned for saying the same thing twice


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for joining in March.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for having 7 people make your sig


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for telling Donny hes out of his element.


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for joining having soooo many credits :\


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for joining this forum


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv (Jul 26, 2008)

Banned for having a dogs avy and not talking about K-Billy's super sound of the 70s.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for being a Steelers fan.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for taking <3 out of your sig.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for being a hypocrite. :side:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Do to others what they do to you.
Banned for being a Texan.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having a guy that got screwed in your avy.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for having a rotating pizza in your sig.:side:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for changing your location.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for being a picky fucking brat who needs to change her god damn location back before she gets spanked with a big fucking paddle with holes drilled in it until her ass is purple.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not getting ~<3 Gee~ right!8*D


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for threatening me!
I'm calling the police!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for not realsing I made a "promise", not a "theat", and I am god damn serious about that.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for making cruel promises.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for being a baby about it and STILL not changing your shit.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for putting me in a wrestling hold that Bret stole from a Japanese wrestler. 8*D


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

There!8*D
Banned for not giving me rep yet.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for having squiggly lines in your name (and sig in fact :side.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for being jealous of Bret Hart.:side:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having HBK getting owned in your sig. AND not realising HBK > Hitman :happy:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for not realizing that you are a fool.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

EDIT: Banned because I'm jealous that you're in Stu's Dungeon.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Who won that match in your gif by the way? :hmm: I don't know, but that looks like the Iron Man match, 

Banned for calling me a fool.

EDIT: And Yeah's banned for being named after Evolution lyrics.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

It doesn't matter who won!
Banned for harassing me. Go away!8*D

Yeah1993, you're banned for not being a member of Stu's Dungeon!


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

EDIT AGAIN!: Banned for saying it doesn't matter who won.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for insulting the great state of Texas.

EDIT: Banned for editting.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for being a WWE jobber

EDIT - Banned for making me edit


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being an Orton fan :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

You're not banned. I'll let ya off the hook this time...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

EDIT: Banned for having Justin Bieber in your sig.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned because Bieber owns.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for letting me off the hook.


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for having Japanese in your signature :lmao


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Banned for having 18 blogs.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for laughing at a foreign language.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm banning the servers for obvious reasons.

Oh and jammy I could be Japanese for all you know, so that was kinda dumb to say. (I'm Australian though :side.


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry mate (Thats good then =)) Banned for joining in November :lmao


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for putting a laughing smiley after every post


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for a foreign signature.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Banned because Smackdown is coming...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for taking thread performance enhancers.


----------



## the_hoff (Jul 13, 2009)

banned for having 8,238,572,354.59 credits


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for not telling me it was you. :hmm:


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Banned because I didn't want to have an orgasm but then I saw your sig.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for testing positive for thread performance enhancers


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for having one lower case letter in your username


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Banned for a distracting sig


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for having 5,462 posts


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having 2 post


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Banned for not caring :happy:


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Lol, I Know, Banned for agreeing


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for having my top 3 favorite wrestlers as your favorites (HHH, HBK and Punk.) which is awesome but still.


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

banned for agreeing, lol, they are awesome


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Banned for being the latest victim of the "bad ass servers"


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because Punk's assault on Jeff should've been more brutal.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being the best in the world.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for working in a campground


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for your birthday being on May 5th


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for being 16.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned because the servers messed up the posts.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for joining in July 2007


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for having 2964 posts.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Banned for getting my post count wrong.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for being an Orton fan.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for laughing at people that cant take a joke.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for an undisclosed reason.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

banned cause ya suck


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

banned for having that ho in your sig. :hmm:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned because I feel like it.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

banned for unoriginality in general


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for claiming CM Punk is a rapist.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned because Edge's coat is terrible.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Banned because I don't know who the hot chick in his avy is.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Banned for not knowing it's Demi Lovato. :hmm:


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned because Edge's coat is awesome.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

edge sucks

lolol


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for saying Edge sucks.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned because I didn't get any sleep, decided to compensate by downing a couple few half a dozen shots of Vodka, got pissed, drove really fast to work and still got there late, came in being an asshole to everyone, started typing so hard I knocked the keyboard off the desk and knocked a few keys off, had to work late because work sucks like that, came home and found out DX is fucking coming back tonight, drank another shot of Vodka, 2 shots, 3 shots, 4 shots, until my fucking head was spinning, ate a lot of pizza, discovered the link to my sig was broke so I had to fix it, talked to Enigma on YouTube, realised again DX was coming back tonight, cussed a lot more, and here the fuck I am.... and you're banned for all of that. You fuck.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned because that was probably the longest post in this thread.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Banned because i failed my driving test.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for liking Seth Rogen.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for NOT liking Seth Rogen. Are you fucking serious? 



Sgt. Pepper said:


> Banned because i failed my driving test.


How the fuck did you manage that? I sure as hell hope it was the driving portion.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for 18 blog entries.


----------



## OllieOrton (Aug 4, 2009)

Banned because i'm new, hey


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for having Orton in their username.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for being a TNA fan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for not knowing that i actually dont like TNA that much, i just like the Knockouts


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Cerbs said:


> Banned for NOT liking Seth Rogen. Are you fucking serious?
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck did you manage that? I sure as hell hope it was the driving portion.


Lmao, yeah i changed from 1st to 2nd too early on a hill and people started to overtake. FML.


Banned for being Xtreme.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned because your sig owns. :lmao


----------



## Lee_TheLAW (Apr 26, 2008)

Banned because you have that sig and I don't!


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Banned for that huge amount of credits. Where'd you get 'em from?


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Banned for having a gif of HBK 'super kicking' a little girl.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Banned for liking Anime


----------



## Tyron222 (Jul 23, 2006)

Banned for thinking Kelly Kelly will be the next Divas Champion


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Banned for having 114 posts in three years.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

:lmao Banned for having 10,000 in only 2 years! 


Actually, I'm sure my post count would be a lot higher if it was turned on in Rants. Probably not quite 10,000 tho


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for being in someone's pants while on the computer.


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for having a...umm...bizarre avy/signature.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for doubting the awesome bizarreness of Pikmin :side:


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Banned for being awesome in Official Match/Show/DVD Discussion thread.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Banned for thinking I'm awesome. (Thanks, by the way )


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Banned for being a 'WWE Jobber'.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Banned for panicing.


----------

